# Shower sprayer panels



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I love the way these look but they all feel so cheap. Just finished this today. It's my fifth one this year.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Who makes thIs?


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll look at the box tomorrow. I had 6 jobs today can't remember.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I installed two of these thing...hated them


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

reminds me of the pos from costco. walmart will probably have them soon as well:blink:


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

The silicone is the only thing holding it in place. It comes with 3 L brackets that don't do much


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

I have installed 3 of them this year and I also hate them! The contractor I did the work for said thee home owners got the thing from IKEA....anything ikea makes is crap!


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I knew a fellow who was importing those along with faucets from China - by the shipping container. The problem I see is behind the unit, where the flexible tubing is unknown and held in place by gear clamps. I met a Chinese doctor who wouldn't think about those products. His quote in his accent was "pretty on the outside, and junk on the inside".
I can see how a homeowner will be impressed with the item at first, especially with the low price tag. I guess the prudent thing to do is to make sure the connections are not inside the wall, so when one of the shower panel fitting's go, it will leak into the shower stall.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Has anyone installed a higher end shower tower? If so, were you impressed?

I can see why a consumer would want one. Heck, I want one too!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

We installed a few of these at a custom home awhile back, customer loves it and the best quality one we've used so far

http://www.porcelanosa-usa.com/home/products/bath/shower-columns.aspx/d=33300/title=Apol


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Hans Grohe's tower is pretty stout. 

If you are looking for bullet proof, check out penal ware.


----------

